

The Computers of Tomorrow (1964) - applecore
http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/flashbks/computer/greenbf.htm?single_page=true

======
widowlark
"Perhaps the most important question of all concerns the legal matter of
government regulation. Will the information utility be a public utility, or
will it be privately owned and operated? Will some large companies have their
own information utilities, just as some companies today have their own
generating plants?"

Interesting that this was a relevant question, even then!

